# Home haunters website giveaway



## MatthewFreyer (Jul 19, 2010)

HOME HAUNTERS!!! There are less than two weeks left to get your submissions in for The First Annual Home Haunters Website Giveaway. Hurry, and get those essays written and those photos sent in, time is running out. The deadline is August 2, 2010. You could be one of 3 lucky Home Haunts to receive a professionally designed website, MFP original artwork, custom logo design and one year of web hosting to show the Haunt world why you are the ultimate Home Haunter!

Click on the link below for all of the details and submission guidelines:

http://www.matthewfreyerproductions.com/contest.html


----------

